# women+sex=rectal pain/urge



## 18651 (Apr 15, 2006)

wsn't sure where to post this. are there any women who have the urge to have a bm while having vaginal sex? it seem like i get the most awful discomfort during intercourse. i feel like i might have to go but i know it's a false alarm. or i feel like my rectum is really full.


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

I had that problem for years. These days sex is no longer an issue. My elderly husband can't so we don't. Hence no more pressure about sex.I would rather have a back rub anyway.


----------



## 23183 (Nov 5, 2006)

It's so good to find that someone else experiences the same problem I do! I am a young woman that finds intercourse quite uncomfortable and often painful, accompanied with a strong urge to have a BM. It certainly makes things difficult and unpleasurable. I have only recently been diagnosed with IBS and wasn't sure if this was part of it, glad to know there's others out there. Any suggestions on how to minimise this or is it just something we have to deal with and put up with?


----------



## 18651 (Apr 15, 2006)

my gyn says it's the colon spasming while the uterus is being penetrated. hhhmmmmm.


----------



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

sometimes I get pressure, but it's not a lot. Mostly if feels like I am going to pass gas.


----------



## 18487 (Oct 18, 2006)

This was one of my problems when I went to the Dr. I had a rectocele and had to have surgery.I got where it felt like I had to go alot,sex or no sex. If I lifted something I would feel like I had to go.I got out of the hospital 7 weeks ago. Kim


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

I think it's a fairly common problem for women with ibs. I get it too along with some pelvic pressure and or pain. Try some muscle relaxing excercises before, during and after sometimes it helps. Take care.


----------



## lizbeth (Nov 14, 2002)

Just to add my thoughts..yes, IBS plus fibroids is a double whammy. I had the fibroids removed but was 55+age at the time. The relaxation factor does help to lessen rectal pain/BM urge. Have you tried a pillow under the small of your back? I listen to my favorites on my MP3 player to relax before sexual encounters.As far as GYN's go, for them the easiest, quickest course of action is to remove the uterus. It all depends on the location and size of the fibroids whether or not hormones will help to reduce. I'd be sure to go for a 2nd and maybe 3rd opinion.


----------



## 19197 (Nov 22, 2006)

why dont you go and try to take a yoga course? With the strecheing and the movements associated with controlled breating, maybe, you get your body adapted and more at ease.


----------

